# Using rocks from outside?



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I grabbed a few rocks from a stream in my backyard and started cleaning them off. No matter how many times I wipe there is still a faint green mark on the paper towel from the algae I guess. I just want to make sure it would be safe to use these rocks. I heard they can raise your PH but I want a high ph anyway since it's an Mbuna tank. Please let me know if you have any input. Thanks!


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Soak them in a 1:10 bleach solution for several hours, rinse well and allow it to air dry before you put it in your tank.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I blast mine pretty good with power washer. Never had an issue.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

ok, thanks guys


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Woundedyak said:


> I blast mine pretty good with power washer. Never had an issue.


Same here. Just take them to the car wash, but put a tarp under them so the soap and "stuff" stays off them. And power wash them clean.Then your good to go.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

oyster dog said:


> Soak them in a 1:10 bleach solution for several hours, rinse well and allow it to air dry before you put it in your tank.


1+


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

After soaking in bleach solution, another option to rinsing well and air drying, is to rinse them and then let them soak in a pail of water to which you've added sodium thiosulfate (cheap), a dechlorinator. Or you can use a commercially produced product such as Prime (pricier) by Seachem. A ten minute soak should do fine. Frankly, I just scrub them with a bristle brush (no soap!!) and they're good to go. Also power washing is perfect.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I scrub them with a wire brush first. If they're from a stream though you may want to wash/soak them in some kind of solution like mentioned before.


----------

